# What do you mean by 0.0.0.0 and 255.255.255.255?

## dE_logics

This's my routing table - 

```
route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

<addr. X>     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         <addr. X>     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
```

So I'm assuming 0.0.0.0 means all address and 255.255.255.255 means all subnet, is it so?

Also I'm trying to get packETH to work with this ppp0 interface, however packETH does not work with ppp*, so I was wondering if I could route a supported interface (like vboxnet0) to ppp0 using route, I know it can be done using iptables, but can I get it done using route?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dE_logics,

I the context of your routing table 0.0.0.0 means match all addresses.

Routing rules are applied from the top of the list down.  Any packets that are matched before the last rule are routed according to that rule, so 0.0.0.0 picks up any that are left. Its the default route.

The 255.255.255.255 netmask matches a network with exactly one IP address which is what you expect for PPP. The <addr. X> is the far end of your PPP link and a point to point link has exactly two ends.

----------

## dE_logics

Got that, thanks!

----------

